# Glock .45 for conceal carry



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Anyone carry a Glock .45 for conceal carry? What model and how do you like it? I'm not interested in any other caliber than .45. It is what I currently carry just thinking of adding a Glock. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## RB II (Feb 26, 2009)

The 30 is typically the one that most people carry as it is the smallest framed double stack mag .45 they make. The 36 is a single stack and close in size to the XDS. 

I will say that with proper clothes and holsters, almost any pistol can be carried concealed. Was at a private range with a buddy, he hauls out a 34, which is a full size 9mm competition pistol with a 5.32" bbl. You couldn't tell it from a 26 or any other subcompact. BTW, that 34 is sweet.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Also how accurate are they out of the box compared to a 1911? I currently carry a Kimber Pro Carry. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

I've had and carried a model 36 for at least 7 or 8 years. 7 rounds of +P hollowpoints will ruin anyone's day. It's really easy to carry in a Glock sport holster and strong belt and is so small it doesn't show under a loose T-shirt. Accuracy is at least as good as the full size guns. It's the gun that sits on the shelf of my computer desk while I'm there. I have other options, but the G36 is first to hand.


----------



## MechAg94 (Dec 15, 2013)

I have a Glock 21 and have carried it with a cross breed IWB holster. The barrel is a bit long for that, but I really like the pistol.


----------



## glenbo (Apr 9, 2010)

MechAg94 said:


> I have a Glock 21 and have carried it with a cross breed IWB holster. The barrel is a bit long for that, but I really like the pistol.


I also have a G21 and can carry it in winter or fall with a CQB holster. Big gun.


----------



## ERdoc (Jun 6, 2012)

I have 4 glock 30sf's but carry a full size 1911, go figure... Can't go wrong with the 30sf


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I've been looking at the 30s and 36. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-N900A using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

36 here, really good size and weight to carry. It's plenty accurate, just no fun to shoot; there's only so much lead you can throw out of something that size before it starts to hurt a bit. The thickness on the 30's sent me to the 36, it's about as thin as most of my 1911's..


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

Glock 30sf is what most Glock afficianados carry in the sub-compact 45ACP catagory.I used to have a G36...switched to a G23 for more capacity( same size except for width).With the ammo nowadays , well placed shots with 9 or 40 or 45 will get the job done.
I highly suggest if carrying a compact or subcompact , that you shoot and run drills with it to be proficient.Standing at a fireing line shooting bullseyes are not what kind of drills I;m talking about.Just saying.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

czman said:


> Glock 30sf is what most Glock afficianados carry in the sub-compact 45ACP catagory.I used to have a G36...switched to a G23 for more capacity( same size except for width).With the ammo nowadays , well placed shots with 9 or 40 or 45 will get the job done.
> I highly suggest if carrying a compact or subcompact , that you shoot and run drills with it to be proficient.Standing at a fireing line shooting bullseyes are not what kind of drills I;m talking about.Just saying.


Only caveat to that is most public ranges wont let you draw from concealment or a holster.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

andre3k said:


> Only caveat to that is most public ranges wont let you draw from concealment or a holster.
> 
> Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


True...but...you can get some good quality defensive training in our area from some good instructors.Then start shooting IDPA,PASS or USPSA to help you get trigger time, all while using the skills learned.Yes....your not going to win " the game, while gaming " but you'll get good trigger time and get very proficient with your weapon.

And I'll add...if one thinks they can shoot combat accurate and fast with a sub/compact 45....faster than they can with a 9 or 40.....Well,....I gotta see it.It can be done, but most cannot.


----------



## andre3k (Dec 3, 2012)

czman said:


> True...but...you can get some good quality defensive training in our area from some good instructors.Then start shooting IDPA,PASS or USPSA to help you get trigger time, all while using the skills learned.Yes....your not going to win " the game, while gaming " but you'll get good trigger time and get very proficient with your weapon.
> 
> And I'll add...if one thinks they can shoot combat accurate and fast with a sub/compact 45....faster than they can with a 9 or 40.....Well,....I gotta see it.It can be done, but most cannot.


I agree. I shoot IDPA at spring guns and ammo whenever i have the free time and some ammo loaded up. Shoot any gun in match conditions consistently and you will get better and learn your weapon. One thing i learned quickly its not easy to shoot fast and accurately under stress even at short distances.

Sent from my SM-N900P using Tapatalk


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

The one thing that most people's training regimen is seriously lacking in is nothing but dry-fire practice. It's not stressed in a lot of defensive training classes, since they don't make any money from you sitting in front of your TV at night dry firing a pistol, but that's a pretty integral part of a lot of higher-end pistol training. You're building muscle memory, and it doesn't require burning a live round to do it.


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

dwilliams35 said:


> The one thing that most people's training regimen is seriously lacking in is nothing but dry-fire practice. It's not stressed in a lot of defensive training classes, since they don't make any money from you sitting in front of your TV at night dry firing a pistol, but that's a pretty integral part of a lot of higher-end pistol training. You're building muscle memory, and it doesn't require burning a live round to do it.


^^^^^^ Yep ! I draw n dry-fire for 20 minutes before I shoot.I shoot 2-3 sometimes a week.I do this at home before I leave to go shoot...then in the safe area, I'll draw a few more times.
I also incorparate weights, in my workout , to mimic my muscle movements for pistol and carbine.I also do eye exercises with the weights....following them while moving them.Kinda hard to explain.You can Youtube some of these used by world class IPSC shooters.These exercises also help with my shooting when I'm training while wearing kit.


----------



## theeyeguy (May 24, 2011)

As stated, 30sf is basically what you want but if not 100% hung on glock, something like an xds45 will probably be more what you are looking at


----------



## czman (Aug 11, 2015)

I'll chime in one last time to give the OP something to ponder. My best friend was a 45 afficianado until I ran him through multiple drills with him using his XDS 45.He could not make combat accurate hits.He then ran the same drills with my G23 ( converted to 9 ) making good hits .....while on the timer, might I add.Needless to say, he sold it right away and now carries a G19 with more capacity and w/ 147 grn hollow points.No more 6 plus one for him.PLUS....he has the mental confidence with his carry gun......something you must have if you carry everyday.Just my opinion and 2 cents for what its worth. 
All I'm saying is , just cause you think a bigger caliber is better , it could hinder you in a life and death situation and you may not even know it.....because you did not train with it or another weapon that your more proficient with.


----------



## toaster (Jan 8, 2013)

I carry an XDS in .45. It's very small and very accurate. If I have the right cover shirt, I carry the mid size Glock 32 in .357SIG.


----------



## Bigj (Jul 22, 2007)

9mm is all you need


----------

